# ir6's advices please



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

hi guys, i need some help.

im having problems with my iridium midbass's 6''.

i have to atenuate the 1.2 1.6 and 2 khz freqs down to -6db's. because if i dont, they get prety harsh. to much voice coming out the mid. and its kind of anoying.

what can be the problem ??

kicks are perfectly sealed. they are 5 lts and are on axis both of them.

you think that would be the problem ??

i would thank you if you give me some advices or tips about IR6's mids..

do they performe better on or off axis ?? do they perform better in small enclosures (kicks) or big enclosures ??

thanks forward guys


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

nobody knows nothing about this mid's ?


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

i didn't have that problem with mine, but i was off axis.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I think they need like 17 litres of airspace - basically free air drivers. 

Try them in a bigger box and see what happens.


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

CBRworm said:


> I think they need like 17 litres of airspace - basically free air drivers.
> 
> Try them in a bigger box and see what happens.



17 liters ???  

where can i get some info about that bro ??


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah - that might be a bit big. Let me look at the spec sheet .
. . .
....
The sheet says that they recommend 4-6 litres sealed or 16 litres vented. 

so you're right there. I would still try it in a bigger box if you can just to see what happens. Polyfill? 


I normally run mine 3 way. When I run it 2 way I use a shallow slope (6 or 12db) at around 1K and bring the tweeters in at around 2.8K with an 18db slope. Mine are also off axis which may help keep them from squawking.

My complaint (probably my car) is that everything around 80hz sounds boomy, but if I attenuate it - it is obvious that it is missing. I have tried many other midbasses but none seem as tight as the dls.


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

CBRworm said:


> Yeah - that might be a bit big. Let me look at the spec sheet .
> . . .
> ....
> The sheet says that they recommend 4-6 litres sealed or 16 litres vented.
> ...



im runing mine:

ir6's 63 hz/30db (90 hz/30 db) when i listen it loud -----------2.5 khz/6db
ir1's 2.5 khz/6db--------------->up
12w6v2 63 hz/12db


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I have had tonality issues with my Iridium midbass's from the start as well (mine are from the 6.3 set, but they should be the same as far as the midbass's are concerned IIRC), but I figured my issues were just from running them 2-way instead of 3-way like they were designed to do. There just seemed to be too much midrange coming from the Iridiums, and I have several cut points ranging from 125hz to 2k, some are down by 6-8db, and I think this is killing my efficiency. 

I have mine installed in the undamped car doors of my Nissan Maxima though; but I have each midbass running off of a bridged channel of an Eclipse XA4000, which does ~350w rms @ 4ohms, so I guess with the Iridiums having 6ohm coils, I probably have somewhere in the neighborhood of 300w rms going to each one. They don't get as loud as I thought they would, but I think it's becasue I have alot of the frequency range cut and it's keating my amp power up.

I have been wondering if I put some of the Dflex pads or something behind the drivers if it will clean them up a little?

I have mine as follows;

*regular listening* 
Earthquake subs - 20hz/12db - 63hz/24db
6.3 Midbass's - 50hz/24db - 2.5khz/12db
Focal TN-52 tweeters - 4k/12db - up

*loud/bass-heavy listening*
Earthquake subs - 20hz/12db - 80hz/12db
6.3 midbass's - 80hz/12db - 2.5khz/12db
Focal TN-52 tweet's - 4k/12db - up


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

so you guys think that de ir6 works better on axis or off axis ?

it seems that im gonna have to build another kickpanels...off axis this time..

any suggestion ?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm running them in the doors of my wife's Protege5 off axis and without any eq they are a little edgy up top but they still provide a very smooth response. Doors are deadened with a single layer of dynamat on the door skin. Crossover is set to 80Hz/12db to 3KHz/12db. (They are only receiving 30 watts each so any lower than 80 doesn't provide any midbass impact)

I think the combination of on-axis plus the lack of airspace is accenting the high end harshness. You need to open up the kicks and add polyfill to make sure they have plenty of breathing room. If you can open them up to the inner cavities of the footwell you'll do great. 

Or...get a set of IR3 domes and stick those in the kickpanels. Then you can put the IR6 in the door where it belongs.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I would have to say that they will work better off-axis the higher up you are going to run them. 

And chuyler1 is right; I would put them in the doors and give them some room to breathe; I think you will notice a great improvement...

-Matt


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

im making new kicks, i want to try them off axis. i will show you pics tomorroy guys.


----------

